

Is this a proper title for a first "post"? - Pyrofoux

Okay. &quot;Hacker News&quot;. That sounds good. What I&#x27;m supposed to write for my first &quot;post&quot; ? Do you call this even a &quot;post&quot; ? Is there little things, little secrets, little tips I must know to use Hacker News ? Can you help me ? Is this my last question ?
======
ColinWright
Write what you like. Even better, read for a while, and get a feel for the
place. Then write what you like.

Primarily people submit links. Submitting text directly such as you have done
here is fine for short questions, but generally frowned on for long "think
pieces." Not least, URL-less submissions are penalized in the rankings, so are
less likely to get to the front page.

Make sure you read the FAQ:
[http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Before asking too many questions, it's worth reading jacquesm's[0] extended
FAQ[1]. It's a little out-of-date, there's stuff missing, but it helps a lot.
It's worth re-reading every few weeks until you get acclimatized. Even then
it's worth re-visiting every now and again.

There's also the HN welcome guide[2] that you really need to read.

After that, go, write something, submit the URL, see what people think. Read
more, but more importantly, do stuff. It's reporting on stuff you've done that
most people like.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=jacquesm)

[1]
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ)

[2]
[http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
Pyrofoux
I thank you.

------
luckysahaf
I don't know if its your last question, but its a good question. (I also have
a karma of 1 :p )

